# Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?



## MyComputerTIPS (25. Juli 2015)

*Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Hallo,
wie im Titel, welche Lüfter sind eurer Meinung die Besten?
Müssen nicht TOD leise sein aber einfach nicht störend und mit genug Bumms um gut zu Kühlen.

Kategorien:
Radiator/LuKü
Gehäuse


----------



## fxler (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Beim Gehäuse würde ich BQ Pure Wings2 oder wenns mehr kosten darf Silent Wings2 nehmen. 
Bei Radis sind meines Wissens Lüfter mit viel Druck gut,  damit die ordentlich durch den Radi pusten.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Die Enermax TB silence sind schön leise, billig und taugen als Gehäuselüfter absolut.


----------



## evilgrin68 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Können wir das nicht einfach auf Noctua, Noiseblocker und bequiet einschränken. Alle paar Wochen so ein Thread... Langweilig.
Oder was bezweckst du mit diesem Thread, MyComputerTIPS? Vielleicht hast du ja spezielle Vorstellungen, was grad dieser Thread besonderes bringen soll.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Können wir das nicht einfach auf Noctua, Noiseblocker und bequiet einschränken.



Da schließe ich mich an.  Die üblichen Verdächtigen. 

BeQuiet hat ein gutes Gesamtpaket,  Noctua die besten Motoren und Lager,  Noiseblocker das aufwendigste Flügeldesign. 

Ich bin mit allen dreien bisher immer sehr zufrieden gewesen. 


Ansonsten gibts bei der Suche bei geizhals auch die Möglichkeit, sowohl nach Effektivität als auch nach Lautstärke zu filtern, damit bekommst du auch ganz gut heraus was du wissen willst.


----------



## Guru4GPU (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Einen Besten Lüfter gibt es gar nicht, es gibt einfach zu viele verschiedene Einsatzgebiete und Bedingungen, in dem immer mal ein anderer Lüfter seine Stärken ausspielen kann.
Die oben genannten Hersteller haben aber sehr qualitative Lüfter, welche meistens sehr leise laufen. Welcher Lüfter für dich der beste ist muss man immer selbst entscheiden.  MfG


----------



## Chinaquads (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Der Noiseblocker pl2 ist sehr gut für Radiatoren, sehr leise und günstig ( ca. 12 € )

für gehäuselüfter würde ich pers. die be quiet Silent Wings 2 nehmen


----------



## thoast3 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Für Radiatoren: Noctua NF-F12 PWM oder Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS

Für Gehäuse: Noiseblocker NB-Eloop B12-2 / -3 oder Noctua NF-S12A FLX oder Aerocool Dead Silence 120


----------



## goomStar (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Sorry, aber ich schmeiße definitiv die Venturi-Serie von Fractal in den Ring. Absolut überzeugendes Paket nach eigener Testung.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Ich suche Lüfter um die zu Testen, in meiner Signatur kann man sehen welche Lüfter ich hab.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



goomStar schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich schmeiße definitiv die Venturi-Serie von Fractal in den Ring. Absolut überzeugendes Paket nach eigener Testung.



Das sind die Daten von dem

Fractal Design Venturi HP-12 PWM (FD-FAN-VENT-HP12-PWM)

 Übersicht & Preise Preisentwicklung Bewertungen Info beim Hersteller
Abmessungen: 120x120x25mm • Umdrehungen: 1800rpm • Luftdurchsatz: 104.3m³/h • Luftdruck: 2.3mmH₂O • Lautstärke: 31.7dB(A) • Lüfterlager: hydrodynamisches Gleitlager (FDB) • Anschluss: 4-Pin PWM • Spannungsbereich: 6-12V • Leistungsaufnahme: 1.0W • Besonderheiten: Vibrationsdämpfer

die 104m³/h macht Noctua/NB und Bequiet unter 18db und 1400rpm. Ist ziemlich laut... regelt er tief ?


----------



## evilgrin68 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Ich suche Lüfter um die zu Testen, in meiner Signatur kann man sehen welche Lüfter ich hab.



Das hättest du doch mal am Anfang erwähnen sollen. Ansonsten ist das ein allgemeiner Lüfter Thread. Und die gibt hier halt schon genug.

@goomStar
Wie klappt das denn mit der Entkopplung (Gummiecke) bei den Venturi? Brauchbar/Praktikabel? Hab da noch nichts zu gefunden.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> die 104m³/h macht Noctua/NB und Bequiet unter 18db und 1400rpm. Ist ziemlich laut... regelt er tief ?


Herstellerwerte miteinander zu vergleichen ist ziemlich sinnfrei.
Ich würde lieber nach fundierten Reviews Ausschau halten.


----------



## goomStar (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> @goomStar
> Wie klappt das denn mit der Entkopplung (Gummiecke) bei den Venturi? Brauchbar/Praktikabel? Hab da noch allzu viel zu gefunden.




Durchgehend gute Verarbeitung, auch die erwähnten Gummiecken fallen da nicht raus. Entfernen und Anbringen der Ecken erfordert durchaus Kraftaufwand, da die Elemente wirklich exakt gefertigt sind und somit keinerlei Spiel vorhanden ist (würde ja nur irgendwann zu klappern anfangen). Hab bei mir 3x die Airflow-Variante im Case drin und nehme sie bei 5W nicht wahr, bei 7 und 12W sind sie in meinem R4 hörbar (vermutlich weil das Case schön eingepfercht unter nem Holzschreibtisch steht und quasi nur von Schallverstärkern umgeben ist.
Allerdings ist selbst der 12W Sound so schön abgestimmt, dass er durchaus als angenehmer Klang bezeichnet werden kann. Kein Fiepen, kein Rattern, kein Rasseln,...

Die Verbindung von Schrauben und Entkopplungsgummi hält ebenfalls hervorragend und lässt sehr viel Flexibilität zu, wie fest/lose man Gehäuse und Fan verbinden möchte.
Zu der Befestigungsvariante ohne Gummiecken (also 140mm Fan auf 120mm Bohrungen) kann ich nichts sagen, weil in meinem Case einfach die 140mm Bohrungen verfügbar waren und ich diese dann entsprechend genutzt habe.

(ein, zwei Fotos folgen gleich)
//edit by myself (~8MB/pic):
http://abload.de/img/x1o02.jpg
http://abload.de/img/40pdv.jpg
http://abload.de/img/img_20150623_000442fop3n.jpg


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Ich finde rote Lüfter am besten! Aber den größten Luftdurchsatz hat dieser neue spitzen Lüfter von Yate-Loon und damit eindeutig die Krone des besten Lüfters!
https://geizhals.de/yate-loon-d22bl-12h-4led-a1238478.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Aber dieser Noctua Lüfter ist auch schon recht durchflussstark, dabei aber lauter:
https://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-a14-industrialppc-3000-pwm-140mm-a1115494.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Ich werde alle Lüfter individuell vergleichen und nicht Miteinander 

Gute frage, was denkt ihr von dem Lüfter was InteressierterUser hier gepostet hat?
https://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-a14-industrialppc-3000-pwm-140mm-a1115494.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Leise Laut ? Silent oder auch nicht ?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Laut, overpowered und vor allem überteuert. Die iPPC lohnen sich nur, wenn du deren Drehzahl auch ausnutzt.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Laut, overpowered und vor allem überteuert. Die iPPC lohnen sich nur, wenn du deren Drehzahl auch ausnutzt.



Laut ? Wieso ? Die sind doch von 800rpm und meine NF-A14 ULN haben auch 800rpm und sind unhörbar. Wieso ist dann der IPPC laut wenn er 800rpm - 3000rpm hat?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Wen interessiert die Lautstärke, wenn man Kopfhörer auf hat? Ein leistungsstarker Lüfter muss Krach machen. Ohne Krach keine Förderleistung. Der Lüfter steht für höchste Kühlleistung!
.::Mod-Your-Case.de | hardware for live::.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Erstens brauchst du eine gute Lüftersteuerung, die die Lüfter auch so niedrig gedrosselt bekommt.
Mal angenommen, dieser Fall liegt vor, dann wirst du bei der geringen Drehzahl immer noch keinen ausschlaggebenden Unterschied zu anderen Lüftern niedrigerer Preisklasse bemerken können.
Gedrosselt sind die iPPC teils sogar deutlich lauter (starkes Luftrauschen, leichtes Rattern), als andere Premium-Lüfter (bspw. Be Quiet).

Die Industrial-Serie wurde - wie der Name schon verrät - eher weniger für den normalen Heimgebrauch entwickelt.
Wenn du die Leistung/Drehzahlen wirklich abrufen willst, dann helfen dir auch geschlossene Kopfhörer nicht mehr!

Finde ich sowieso etwas seltsam, wie manche ihren Rechner mit Kopfhörern leiser bekommen wollen...
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass das Fördervolumen hier auch nicht mehr im Verhältnis zu realer Kühlleistung steht.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Erstens brauchst du eine gute Lüftersteuerung, die die Lüfter auch so niedrig gedrosselt bekommt.
> Mal angenommen, dieser Fall liegt vor, dann wirst du bei der geringen Drehzahl immer noch keinen ausschlaggebenden Unterschied zu anderen Lüftern niedrigerer Preisklasse bemerken können.
> Gedrosselt sind die iPPC teils sogar deutlich lauter (starkes Luftrauschen, leichtes Rattern), als andere Premium-Lüfter (bspw. Be Quiet).
> 
> ...



Der Mann hier hat Ahnung  Ich hab zufällig die Lüfter bei mir 
Du kannst dir eine Mütze + KH und eine Tüte über dein Kopf ziehen und du wirst so oder so die Lüfter hören.
Ich kann dir gerne ein Video machen 

PS. falls jemand fragt was rechts liegt... 
Jou Jye Computer IT Hardware Components Supplier
ca 430m³/h und ca 35mmH2O


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Nein danke, habe selbst ein paar 120mm und 140mm hier. Da weckt allein der 12V-Startboost schon die Nachbarn auf... 

*PS*: ich empfehle den 388-Watt-Lüfter von ebm-papst, wenn es schon "laut" sein darf 
388-Watt-Lüfter von Ebmpapst im Flugtest - PCGH in Gefahr


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Du Glücklicher, mein neues Board gibt keinen 12V Startboost, mit dem Ergebnis dass die Hälfte der Lüfter nicht anspringen.

Ich werde wohl auf PWM wechseln müssen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Du kannst dir eine Mütze + KH und eine Tüte über dein Kopf ziehen und du wirst so oder so die Lüfter hören.
> Ich kann dir gerne ein Video machen


Für ungetrübten Spielesound nimmt man solch ein Kopfhörersystem mit aktiver Umgebungsgeräusch Filterung. Da kann der Rechner noch so viel Krach machen.
Top 10ie besten Noise-Cancelling KopfhÃ¶rer im Test - AUDIO

Für Spieleleistung muss es kalt sein und viel Luftdurchsatz sowie leise geht nicht. Reden wir über Kompromisse, geht es um plus - minus 10% zwischen tauglichen und besten Lüftern. Ich halte sechs Lüfter für 7,-€ das Stück bei 5V immer noch als beste Lösung. Mehr Luft braucht man nicht und zwei oder drei High-Endlüfter bei igendwas um 10V (PVM-Äquivalenz) sind lauter, teurer und fördern weniger.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Also bei meinen komplett geschlossenen Studio-KH von Ultrasone kann ich die 2000 U/min noch gut durchhören 

Was die Leistung und Lautstärke von Lüftern angeht, gibt es schon einige Unterschiede. Teurere Modelle fördern in der Regeln zwar die gleiche menge an Luft, sind dafür aber auch ein ganzes Stück leiser und bieten das stimmigere Gesamtpaket (Zubehör, Verarbeitung, Garantie,...). Ich empfehle ja nach wie vor die Silent Wings 2. Die sind nämlich auch bei 12V kaum wahrnehmbar und befördern dabei noch relativ viel Luft.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Also bei meinen komplett geschlossenen Studio-KH von Ultrasone kann ich die 2000 U/min noch gut durchhören
> 
> Was die Leistung und Lautstärke von Lüftern angeht, gibt es schon einige Unterschiede. Teurere Modelle fördern in der Regeln zwar die gleiche menge an Luft, sind dafür aber auch ein ganzes Stück leiser und bieten das stimmigere Gesamtpaket (Zubehör, Verarbeitung, Garantie,...). Ich empfehle ja nach wie vor die Silent Wings 2. Die sind nämlich auch bei 12V kaum wahrnehmbar und befördern dabei noch relativ viel Luft.



Ja okay die Silent Wings 2 wurden schon 3 mal empfohlen, gibt es noch andere Lüfter ?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Ja natürlich,
die wichtigsten wurden aber bereits aufgelistet


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Omg ich hab ein schock :O der IPPC mit 3000RPM ist unter einem Labornetzgerät SEHR laut.. ich hab den an meinem Asus Mainboard angeschlossen und der Lüfiii.... Guckt doch selber...


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Ich glaube, JEDER Lüfter mit 3000 rpm ist sehr laut ...  das liegt in der Natur der Sache.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, JEDER Lüfter mit 3000 rpm ist sehr laut ...  das liegt in der Natur der Sache.



Der regelt aber von 335 bis 3000 falls du das nicht gesehen hast... wenn er jetzt auf 335 ist er leise. Mein PC hat insgesamt ca 10-14db. Der IPPC ist wie ein NF-A14 ULN der bis 800 dreht genauso LEISE !! aber man hört dieses "klackern bzw klicken" vom Motor (NICHT LAGER!). Der Motor leistet 3000RPM da ist es verständlich das der bissl lauter ist. Aber das ist einfach nur Krass also der IPPC ist nicht lauter als meine NB PLPS O.o


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Es tut mir leid, aber ich weiß mit dem Kommentar absolut nichts anzufangen. 

Geht es darum dass die 3pin- Version des Lüfters genauso leise ist wie die PWM Version?  Das ...  war zu erwarten, schließlich ist es derselbe Lüfter ... ?  Bis auf die Steuerung des Motors eben. 

Das Klackern hatten wir ja schon, das wird wohl durch die schnellen Lastwechsel irgendwo entstehen. Obwohl ich der Meinung bin, dass man das bei eine getriebelosen Motor eigentlich verhindern können sollte.


Dass die Noiseblocker und die Noctuas sich nicht viel geben, überrascht mich nicht.  Wie schon erwähnt, gehören beide zu kleinen Gesellschaft der guten Hersteller.  

Und, seien wir mal ehrlich,  so viel Möglichkeiten zur Unterscheidung gibt es bei einfachen Lüftern auch nicht.  Im Grunde gibt es nur den Motor und die Flügel. Und einen geringen Einfluss vom Gehäuse. 
Das ist eine recht überschaubare Wissenschaft.


----------



## evilgrin68 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> ... Das Klackern hatten wir ja schon, das wird wohl durch die schnellen Lastwechsel irgendwo entstehen. Obwohl ich der Meinung bin, dass man das bei eine getriebelosen Motor eigentlich verhindern können sollte. ...



Das "Klackern" beim PWM Lüfter hat nichts mit Lastwechsel zu tun und auch erst recht nichts mit einem Getriebe. Vielleicht solltest du dich mal einlesen was PWM bedeutet. Kurz erklärt, für dich. Der PWM Lüfter wird dauerhaft mit 12 Volt gespeist. Die Drehzahlregelung erfolgt über ein getacktetes Signal, ein schnelles Ein und Ausschalten einer Steuerspannung. Durch diese Impulse die dort entstehen, kann es zu diesem "Klackern" kommen. Ist ein solches Signal nicht ausreichend gefiltert, gegenüber anderen Komponenten, könntest du es sogar zB. über die Lautsprecher deines PCs hören.
Also je höherwertiger die Komponenten des Lüfters sind, vorallem seine Entstörung, desto weniger wird ein solches PWM-Klackern auftreten.

Hier mal ein Link zur Pulsweitenmodulation https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulsweitenmodulation


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Hast du gerade meine eigene Definition aus einem anderen Thread von vor einer Stunde kopiert um sie mir zu zeigen?    

Danke, ich weiß wie PWM funktioniert. 


Aber nein, du kannst keinen Strom hören  

Und die Chance dass das PWM Signal mit dem Soundchip interferiert halte ich für quasi unmöglich. Dafür müsste das Mainboard einen Defekt haben. Ansonsten ist die Energiemenge des PWM-Signals viel zu gering um ein so weit entferntes Bauteil zu beeinflussen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Aber nein, du kannst keinen Strom hören



Kann man... Pack mal in die Steckdose... Dann hörst du dich 

Das das Mainboard ein defekt haben müsste, um das PWM Signal über den Soundchip zu hören, war auch nur ein Beispiel. Es gibt hier auch weniger Versierte mit dem Thema Technik.

Wenn man das Klackern im Lüfter hat und es definitiv nicht vom Lager kommt, ist es halt eine schlechte Entstörung der Spulen im Motor. Da hat der Hersteller dann geschlampt und ein,zwei Cent an den Komponenten gespart.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Kann man... Pack mal in die Steckdose... Dann hörst du dich
> 
> Das das Mainboard ein defekt haben müsste, um das PWM Signal über den Soundchip zu hören, war auch nur ein Beispiel. Es gibt hier auch weniger Versierte mit dem Thema Technik.
> 
> Wenn man das Klackern im Lüfter hat und es definitiv nicht vom Lager kommt, ist es halt eine schlechte Entstörung der Spulen im Motor. Da hat der Hersteller dann geschlampt und ein,zwei Cent an den Komponenten gespart.



Das was du schreibst ist jetzt Sinnlos... wenn ein Lüfter 3000rpm macht ist es SOOOO schwer den Motor leise zu bekommen .. du kannst es dir nicht vorstellen. Die PLPS haben dieses Problem obwohl die 1500rpm machen, der Noctua hat ein LEISERES Klackern (nicht vergessen 2x schneller als der PLPS) als der PLPS. Der hat am Signal gespart? Zeig mir ein anderen Lüfter der sich von 334-3000 regelt. Ai Suite 3 testet die Lüfter und passt das PWM Signal an.. daher ist es eher die Kraft vom Lüfter das dieses Klackern verursacht. Ich bin der Meinung das ich entweder ULTRA Glück hatte, mein Mainboard ein Wunder ist oder das es einfach der Krasse Lüfter ist. Stell dir mal so vor.. ein Silent Wings 2 der sich bis 3000 drehen lässt und ein SEHR leises klackern verursacht. Der Lüfter ist nicht das lauteste Teil im PC.. es sind die NB PLPS bei 600rpm die lauter sind als der IPPC-3000. Durch diesen Lüfter bin ich mir sicher das Noctua beste Lüfter macht. Ich werde mir viel mehr von denen holen und testen. Also es ist einfach eine krasse Leistung. Selbst die NB Eloop B12-1 mit 800rpm (12v) lauter klackern als die Noctua IPPC-3000 bei 334 bei 700rpm ist das klackern noch leiser O.o

Außerdem.. der ULN ist 3Pin und der IPPC ist PWM...

ULN dreht bin 800rpm MAX und der IPPC ist mit 800rpm genauso leise wie der ULN.. bloß ist der ULN schon bei 12v und der IPPC wird erst warm... 800 von 3000...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Was ist das für eine verzerrte Wahrnehmung? 

Ab spätestens 1200 Umdrehnungen nimmt man das Klackern aus nächster Nähe sowieso nicht mehr wahr, da es dann von dem Luftstrom übertönt wird.
Den eLoop finde ich bei gleicher Drehzahl auch wesentlich leiser. Ab 20cm Abstand ist der 12-2 kaum noch hörbar... selbiges gilt für die SW2.

Auch interessant, dass dein Mainboard den Lüfter auf 334 runterdrosseln kann. Laut Hersteller sind gerade mal 800 (+/-20%) möglich.
Dein Asus scheint wohl magische Fähigkeiten zu besitzen


----------



## evilgrin68 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Vorallem red ich ich nicht von einem Klackern bei 3000 rpm... Sondern das PWM-Klackern. Aber egal. MyComputerTIPS bitte unterscheide zwischen einem möglichen Lagergeräusch und dem PWM-Klackern.
Desweiteren Unterscheide ich das Luftgeräusch was ein Lüfter bei egal welcher Drehzahl macht, von einem eventuellen Laufgeräusch. Das ein Lüfter mit 3000rpm SOOOO schwer leise zu bekommen ist, ist mir klar. Nur wirst du bei 3000rpm kein Lagergeräusch mehr wahrnehmen und wenn doch hast du den nächsten Hörtest mit bravur bestanden.
Hast du bei den Ausgelesenen Drehzahlen auch mal an einen Auslesefehler gedacht? Wie Kabelbinder schon sagt, du hast ein Ausnahmeboard von ASUS, das würde ich niemals abgeben.
Ausserdem kann jeder Lüfter leise sein, bis man ihn irgendwo einbaut. Sobald der Luftstrom des Lüfters irgendwie beeinflusst wird, wird auch der Lüfter wahrnehmbar. Siehe die bekannten Probleme beim Einbauort von eLoop mal an.

Vor kurzem hat auch ein eLoop B12-2 bei mir geklackert und das ist KEIN PWM-Lüfter. Also KEIN PWM-Klackern, sondern ein Lagergeräusch. Die Ursache war verblüffend und für einen Lüfter dieser Preisklasse einfach beschämend. Das Lager des eLoop wird von einem kleinen Magneten in Schwebe gehalten. Dieser Magnet wird bei Noiseblocker jedoch von dem Aufkleber auf der Rotornabe wo die Typenbezeichnung draufsteht gehalten. Dieser Aufkleber hatte sich abgelöst und somit die Lage des Magneten verändert, weg vom Hydrolager. Aufkleber wieder angedrückt und Lüfter seid dem wieder leise.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Vorallem red ich ich nicht von einem Klackern bei 3000 rpm... Sondern das PWM-Klackern. Aber egal. MyComputerTIPS bitte unterscheide zwischen einem möglichen Lagergeräusch und dem PWM-Klackern.
> Desweiteren Unterscheide ich das Luftgeräusch was ein Lüfter bei egal welcher Drehzahl macht, von einem eventuellen Laufgeräusch. Das ein Lüfter mit 3000rpm SOOOO schwer leise zu bekommen ist, ist mir klar. Nur wirst du bei 3000rpm kein Lagergeräusch mehr wahrnehmen und wenn doch hast du den nächsten Hörtest mit bravur bestanden.
> Hast du bei den Ausgelesenen Drehzahlen auch mal an einen Auslesefehler gedacht? Wie Kabelbinder schon sagt, du hast ein Ausnahmeboard von ASUS, das würde ich niemals abgeben.
> Ausserdem kann jeder Lüfter leise sein, bis man ihn irgendwo einbaut. Sobald der Luftstrom des Lüfters irgendwie beeinflusst wird, wird auch der Lüfter wahrnehmbar. Siehe die bekannten Probleme beim Einbauort von eLoop mal an.
> ...



Jetzt weiß ich wieso Noctua so ein goldenen Aufkleber hinten hat  Ich dachte das dieser Magnet zu ist wenn man sich so manche Bilder bei Noctua anguckt.
Es scheint so, als würde mir keiner glauben das der Lüfter mit 334rpm dreht. Auf Lüfter kurve geht er bis zu 334 runter, manuell nur ab 450rpm oder 400rpm.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Die AI Suite ist Müll. Alles was die ausgibt, hat nicht zwingend Gültigkeit.
Die Spezifikationen des Herstellers, in diesem Fall Noctua, haben da definitiv Vorrang.


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Es ist wirklich möglich den 3000er Noctua deutlich unter den 800rpm zu betreiben, neigt dann aber zum pulsieren


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich möglich den 3000er Noctua deutlich unter den 800rpm zu betreiben, neigt dann aber zum pulsieren



Also ich sehe ob ein Lüfter schnell oder langsam dreht.. wenn ich die Blätter sehe ist es schon unter 600rpm.


----------



## goomStar (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Leider schaffen es auch  die leisesten Gehäuselüfter nachweislich nicht, die beim Auftreffen der fantastisch geförderten Luftmenge auf erste Laufwerksträger und Grafikkartenkanten entstehende Akkustik zu unterbinden 

Das dürfte auch der Grund sein, weshalb sich insgeheim jeder Bastler denkt "Wieso schreiben die alle von unhörbar... und ausgerechnet bei mir gibts Geräusche" xD 

Vollkommen natürlich, solange Mainboard- und GraKa-PCBs nicht mit cW-Wert-Spezifikationen gebaut werden


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Ja, das Problem wären wohl die Laufwerktürme.  Ich frage mich manchmal, wie effektiv mein Frontlüfter eigentlich wirklich ist, da er doch eigentlich nur durch enge Schlitze zwischen den Laufwerken pusten kann.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Also bei mir ist der Käfig und die 5.25" Slots ganz weg  also mein Airflow ist gut


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Meine Platten sind längs verbaut, sodass da keine Käfige im Weg sind.   Aber wenn man ein paar Festplatten mehr ansammelt, ist das irgendwann trotzdem eine Menge. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein besonders hochwertiges Bild,  aber du bekommst vielleicht einen Eindruck davon wo das Problem liegt.  

Aktuell sind glaube ich sieben oder acht Laufwerke drin.  Die sind alle so durcheinander partitioniert, verRAIDed, etc dass ich es ehrlich gesagt nachzählen gehen müsste.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Meine Platten sind längs verbaut, sodass da keine Käfige im Weg sind.   Aber wenn man ein paar Festplatten mehr ansammelt, ist das irgendwann trotzdem eine Menge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meinst du jetzt das Laufwerk (weil ich nur einen sehe) oder die Festplatten ?


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Festplatten sind Laufwerke ... ?


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Festplatten sind Laufwerke ... ?



Wieso hat dann ein Mensch zwei Worte für eine Sache erfunden? Macht doch kein Sinn.

Hab bisschen überlegt und hast recht, Festplattenlaufwerk, Optisches Laufwerk usw.

Wieso sind die Sata Kabel nicht angeschlossen ?


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Weil "Laufwerke" eine Kategorie ist und "Festplatte" ein genau definiertes Bauteil ? 


Wie du dir vielleicht denken kannst, ist das Bild beim Zusammenbau entstanden  
Genau genommen bei der letzten Reinigung.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Hab bis jetzt vor die hier zu testen:
1 x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120mm (BL030)
1 x Noctua NF-F12 PWM
1 x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 140mm (BL031)
1 x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 120mm (BL046)
1 x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140mm (BL047)
1 x Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM 120mm
1 x Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120mm (UCTB12P)
1 x Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 140mm (UCTB14P)
1 x Enermax T.B.Silence Manual 140mm (UCTB14A)


----------



## thoast3 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Würde noch den Noiseblocker NB-Eloop B12-2 auf die Liste setzen


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Würde noch den Noiseblocker NB-Eloop B12-2 auf die Liste setzen



Hab ich eben :p Weil ich die auf meinem Radi testen will


----------



## thoast3 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Wären dann die B12-PS nicht besser?


----------



## symerac (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Gibt es denn eigentlich vergleichbare Modelle (günstigere) als die NB-Eloop B12-2 ?
Suche 4 Stück für meinen 480er Radiator...

Aber finde 100 Euro für NUR Lüfter etwas... sehr happig. Muss auch nicht ganz unhörbar sein, sehr leise geht auch.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



symerac schrieb:


> Gibt es denn eigentlich vergleichbare Modelle (günstigere) als die NB-Eloop B12-2 ?
> Suche 4 Stück für meinen 480er Radiator...
> 
> Aber finde 100 Euro für NUR Lüfter etwas... sehr happig. Muss auch nicht ganz unhörbar sein, sehr leise geht auch.



Wer spart kauft zwei mal.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Noctua Redux, EKL Wing Boost 2, Cougar CFD, Fractal GP-14,... von mir aus auch die Enermax T.B. Silence.

Muss ja nicht immer gleich 18 Euro das Stück kosten.
Die Unterschiede sind meist auch nicht so gigantsich, wie man sich sie vorstellt.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

TB.Silence hatte ich aber die Manuelle version. Ziemlich gut das Ding für so kleinen Preis.


----------



## thoast3 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



symerac schrieb:


> Gibt es denn eigentlich vergleichbare Modelle (günstigere) als die NB-Eloop B12-2 ?
> Suche 4 Stück für meinen 480er Radiator...
> 
> Aber finde 100 Euro für NUR Lüfter etwas... sehr happig. Muss auch nicht ganz unhörbar sein, sehr leise geht auch.



Vielleicht ist der Cooler Master Silecio FP was für dich


----------



## JoXTheXPo (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Hallöchen wollte mich auch nochmal zu den Fractals äußern. Hab nur die 140 AF hier, die ohne LNA wirklich nicht so leise sind. Mit LNA sieht das ganze anders aus. Die Fördermenge ist dann aber begrenzt.
Ich hab die Lüfter zusätzlich noch an einer Lüftersteuerung und sie laufen auch an, wenn ich die Drehregler ganz runter stelle und die Luffis mit dem LNA eingebunden sind. Hochwertig sind die definitiv. Mir macht nur meine 290 (Powercolor PCS+) Probleme. Die will selbst mit eigener Lüfterkurve nicht die Klappe halten


----------



## symerac (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Danke für die Empfehlungen leute!
Habe jetzt doch für die NB E-Loops 12-2 zugeschlagen! Habe 4 Stück für je 12,75€ inkl Versand erhalten (NEU) - denke das ist nicht zu toppen


----------



## Stern1710 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



symerac schrieb:


> Danke für die Empfehlungen leute!
> Habe jetzt doch für die NB E-Loops 12-2 zugeschlagen! Habe 4 Stück für je 12,75€ inkl Versand erhalten (NEU) - denke das ist nicht zu toppen


Das ist tatsächlich ein guter Preis


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



symerac schrieb:


> Danke für die Empfehlungen leute!
> Habe jetzt doch für die NB E-Loops 12-2 zugeschlagen! Habe 4 Stück für je 12,75€ inkl Versand erhalten (NEU) - denke das ist nicht zu toppen



Hab die B12-1 und mit den B12-2 hast du zu 100% nichts falsch gemacht  Zufriedenheit garantiert. Ich werde mir bald viele Lüfter besorgen um die mal zu testen.

X


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Soso, du bist also DerPolacke? 
Hat sich ja anscheinend nicht viel geändert.

Ich würde mich übrigens über etwas mehr Objektivität freuen.
Die Herstellerwerte kann man doch auch bei Geizhals o.Ä. (ohne Umwege) einsehen.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Soso, du bist also DerPolacke?
> Hat sich ja anscheinend nicht viel geändert.
> 
> Ich würde mich übrigens über etwas mehr Objektivität freuen.
> Die Herstellerwerte kann man doch auch bei Geizhals o.Ä. (ohne Umwege) einsehen.



Die ganzen db(A) sagen nichts über die tatsächliche Lautstärke. Da sind die Herstellerangaben? Nur die angeblichen DB (keiner sitzt in einem Schall-losem  Raum. Also darum steht auch 5V 7V 12V SILENT?. Wenn es "Yes" ist bedeutet es das man die Lüfter nicht hört. Die RPM werte sind von mir. Sind nicht Herstellerangaben.
Falls du Ideen hast dann her damit


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Man muss ja nicht direkt 10.000 Euro für Mess-Equipment ausgeben.
Wenigstens ein paar eigene Test auf einem Kühler könnte man bereitstellen... mehr ist mit einfachen Mitteln wohl auch nicht drin.
Mit dem vorgegebenen Luftdurchsatz und -druck kann man nunmal keine nachvollziehbaren Vergleiche anstellen!


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Okay ok i get it  Also ich hab ein PC auf den ich nicht den Hühler 20x tauschen will wegen der Metall WLP und auch das der IHS nicht geklebt ist und viele andere Sachen.
Wie könnte ich ein TestBench bauen das sehr wenig kostet? Irgendwelche alten CPUs usw. Es geht halt nur darum das die CPU wärme macht. Nicht das ich ein Celeron kühle denn man Passiv kühlen kann 
AMDs hören sich gut an  was die Kühler angeht... müsste es ein 140mm Kühler, 120mm Kühler und genauso mit AioWakü. Hört sich nicht billig an. Also laut meinem Wissen ist da ein ULTRA kleiner unterschied.. SilentWings Müll für Radis, Druck entweicht wegen der Form von den BQ SW2.
Also für Radis, Eloop, NB PLPS. Steht auch auf der Seite ^_^ also ich hab die getestet so das die Luft durchkommt aber halt nicht laut wird wegen dem Luftstrom. Die NF-S12A sind so laut auf meinem Radi selbst bei 800rpm, da drückt der PLPS viel viel besser.
Also der unterschied bei dem PLPS und dem Eloop bei 800rpm = 1°C... wirklich... also da zu messen bei gleichen RPM macht es kein Sinn. Daher mach ich das so das ich da in die "Type" Zeile schreibe wofür die Lüfter geeignet sind. Also ich hatte die PLPS und die Eloops auf meinem 360mm radi und kein unterschied.
Also es ist klar das bei 7V der PLPS besser ist als der Eloop B12-1... daher macht es auch kein Sinn. Ist doch logisch wenn der B12-1 mit 500 dreht und der PLPS mit ca800 das der PLPS besser kühlt. Daher ist es in meinen Augen nicht nützlich die Temps zu schreiben. Wäre eh bei jedem 0-1°C hin oder her. Selbst so ein 2€ Lüfter (der halt laut ist) macht das gleiche wie ein PLPS. Halt lauter und nicht regelbar und sogar mit AK47 sound (Klackern).

Wenn schon dann würde es mich eher interessieren welchen druck die auf Radis haben. Also welcher Druck hinten raus kommt. Ich werde da auch andere Sachen machen. Airflow optimieren usw.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Du willst Lüfter anhand ihres Kühlverhaltens an einem PC testen?  Ist das nicht ein bisschen ineffektiv und fehleranfällig? 

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller Luftgeschwindigkeit und -druck hinter dem Lüfter zu messen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Eigentlich arbeitet man bei sowas ja mit Volumenstrommessgeräten, auch bekannt als Anemometer.
Ohne Investitionsbereitschaft bleibt aber wie gesagt nur der Vergleich auf Kühlkörpern.
Und das dies nicht ganz ohne Mühe ist, liegt nun mal in der Natur der Branche


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Das gibt vor allem vollkommen willkürliche Messergebnisse ...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Das sowieso 
Ohne abgedichteten Kanal würde ich solche Messungen aber auch nicht durchführen.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Selbst dann musst du noch sicherstellen, dass die Umgebungsluft exakt dieselbe Temperatur hat, der PC exakt genauso zusammengebaut ist und auch exakt den gleichen Benchmark laufen lassen. 

Denn 1°C mehr Raumtemperatur würde vermutlich schon mehr ändern als 100rpm Drehzahl mehr oder weniger.  


Ich bleibe dabei, der einzig sinnvolle Test wäre mit einem Anemometer oder einer anderweitigen Demonstration der Luftförderung.  Nicht etwas so indirektes wie die Temperatur der CPU unter dem Kühler den der Lüfter anpustet. Was ist, wenn er mal den Kühler neu draufbaut?  Nach jedem mal Kühlerwechsel hat man minimal andere Werte.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Wie gesagt, Anemometer an einem luftdichtem Windkanal. Von CPUs und Kühlern rede ich gar nicht mehr - das ist wie gesagt die kaum aussagekräftige Budget-Lösung.

Wenn man ein halbwegs gescheites Anemometer hat, dann kann man sogar den Durchmesser und die Länge eines Rohrs angeben und bekommt dann "halbwegs" realistische Werte.
Eine gemeinsame Testbasis erlaubt dann immerhin den Vergleich der Modelle untereinander. Also das, was bei den Herstellerwerten eben nicht der Fall ist.
Ob am Ende dann 60 oder 50 CFM stehen hat so gesehen auch keinen wesentlichen Bezug zur alltäglichen Praxis. Es kann aber immerhin einen Eindruck davon verschaffen, wie viel der Lüfter in der Theorie befördern kann.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Ja, mit luftdichtem Kanal und genau definiertem Abstand,  und einem entsprechend präzisen Messgerät (PC-Lüfter sind schließlich vergleichsweise schwach)  könnte man schon halbwegs aussagekräftige Messungen machen. 

Ich denke auch, die absoluten Werte interessieren niemanden,  nur die relativen Messwerte im Vergleich zu anderen Lüftern.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ja, mit luftdichtem Kanal und genau definiertem Abstand,  und einem entsprechend präzisen Messgerät (PC-Lüfter sind schließlich vergleichsweise schwach)  könnte man schon halbwegs aussagekräftige Messungen machen.
> 
> Ich denke auch, die absoluten Werte interessieren niemanden,  nur die relativen Messwerte im Vergleich zu anderen Lüftern.



Also wie man sieht hab ich die Umdrehungen selber getestet, zb der IPPC, keiner hat mit solchen niedrigen Umdrehungen gerechnet. Ich hab selber ein schock erlebt, der läuft ganze zeit im PC und der stört nicht mal ein sehr bisschen :O in 1s kann er so viel Druck machen das ich selbst über 42°C in meinem Zimmer lache  (Aber dann bin ich halt taub :p )
Ne also das mit den Fördermenge ist nicht schlecht, das werde ich machen.. ja genau das mach ich. Braucht man dann die Druckwerte? Ich könnte es so schreiben:
Fördermenge (Hersteller) zb 110m³/h
Fördermenge (Radiator] zb 40m³/h
Fördermenge (LuKü) zb 80m³/h

Also ich würde LOGISCH hinter dem Radiator messen, weil das was direkt hinter dem Lüfter passiert ist egal, es zählt wie viel wärme raus kommt bzw Fördermenge. Plexiglass ist gut.
Womit könnte ich Rauch erzeugen?  Kein Dampf. Dampf = Wasser, Rauch = Rauch.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Braucht man dann die Druckwerte? Ich könnte es so schreiben:
> Fördermenge (Hersteller) zb 110m³/h
> Fördermenge (Radiator] zb 40m³/h
> Fördermenge (LuKü) zb 80m³/h
> ...



Ja, theoretisch brauchst du Druck und Fördermenge. 

Die Idee, mit und ohne Radiator zu messen, ist interessant,  aber ich weiß nicht wie aussagekräftig das wirklich wird.  Dadurch erzeugst du ein paar zusätzliche Variablen im System.  Große Lüfter decken nie den ganzen Radiator ab, sondern gehen auch ein bisschen dran vorbei. 


Wasserdampf halte ich auch für ungeeignet.  Allerdings nicht wegen 





> Kein Dampf. Dampf = Wasser, Rauch = Rauch.


 ,  was einfach Unfug ist  

Das einfachste wäre wohl eine Nebelmaschine.   Richtiger Rauch hinterlässt immer Rückstände, mit denen du dir auf Dauer vermutlich das Zimmer versaust. 

Aber falls du unbedingt willst, kannst du natürlich auch Rauchsignale besorgen. 
PCGH hat das vor Jahren mal mit einem kompletten PC-Gehäuse gemacht.  Das Ding war danach so eingesaut dass es nicht mehr zu gebrauchen war


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Ich hab den hier gefunden:
klick
Müsste ich dafür kein Tunnel in Trichter Form bauen ? Also ich hab auch nicht vor irgendein speziellen Raum dafür zu bauen weil diese Werte einfach bescheuert wären. Die Lüfter werden in einem normalen Raum benutzt und ein PC steht auch nicht in einem speziellen Raum sondern normal neben/auf dem Schreibtisch oder? Daher hab ich es auch vor so zu testen. Ich werde es wahrscheinlich nur mit Radiatoren testen, da für LuKü es weniger Sinn macht oder?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Wenn du wirklich nur den Volumenstrom messen willst, dann tuts auch ein günstiges Mastech oder Hyelec.
Gibts bei Amazon für um die 40 Euro.

So richtig gehts erst bei einem 300-400 Euro Gerät los, z.B. bei einem Testeo.
Für solche Zwecke wäre das aber auch mehr als überdimensioniert.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Ja das sieht sehr gut aus. 

Genau, dazu dann irgendeine Form von Trichter, der sich nicht verformt o.ä. und damit bei jedem Test gleiche Bedingungen schafft.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (1. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Mich interessieren die 2 Lüfter.
Produktvergleich EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Wing Boost 2 120mm, Pure Plus (84000000118), Cooler Master Silencio FP 120 PWM (R4-SFNL-14PL-R1) | Geizhals Deutschland

Hatte irgendjemand die schon? Weil ich will mir die Silencio FP für mein 360 radi kaufen.


----------



## thoast3 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Ja, den Wing Boost 2 hatte ich mal. Ist eigentlich ganz okay, wenn man mal vom sehr kleinen Regelbereich absieht


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Warum eigentlich die Budget-Version, wenn es für knapp einen Euro mehr die "richtige" Fassung gibt?

*PS:*
hat sich eigentlich noch mal etwas an dem Projekt getan - oder bin ich irgendwie seit geraumer zeit blockiert und daher eh nicht zu sehen? 
Hatte hier irgendwie das Gefühl, dass meine Informationen ihr Ziel nur über Umwege erreicht haben, um es mal ganz förmlich auszudrücken


----------



## mistermeister (11. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Beides sicherlich gute Lüfter aber bei Stichwort Radi würde ich eher zu eloops tendieren, wenn du wirklich die besten bzw einer der besten willst Noiseblocker NB eLoop 120mm

Aber achtung, von 4 Pin Lüftern würden würde ich allgemein abraten, da bei diesen, egal welcher Hersteller (auch Noiseblocker ect.) immer ein leichtes Rattergeräusch zu vernehmen ist. Dieses Phänomen tritt bei normalen 3 Pin Lüftern nicht auf... Abgesehen davon machen pwm gesteuerte Lüfter,  bis auf nen CPU Luftkühler eh keinen Sinn.  

Ich habe 9 eLoop 120mm 3 pin auf meinem Mo-RA 360 auf ca 400 rpm laufen, diese sind absolut unhörbar allerdings nur wenn Pull seitig montiert, bei Push sieht es wiederum anders aus. 

Auch hier gilt beim Lüfterkauf zu achten, ob die Lüfter push oder pull geeignet sind (lautstärke) oder beides....


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (11. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*



mistermeister schrieb:


> Beides sicherlich gute Lüfter aber bei Stichwort Radi würde ich eher zu eloops tendieren, wenn du wirklich die besten bzw einer der besten willst Noiseblocker NB eLoop 120mm
> 
> Aber achtung, von 4 Pin Lüftern würden würde ich allgemein abraten, da bei diesen, egal welcher Hersteller (auch Noiseblocker ect.) immer ein leichtes Rattergeräusch zu vernehmen ist. Dieses Phänomen tritt bei normalen 3 Pin Lüftern nicht auf... Abgesehen davon machen pwm gesteuerte Lüfter,  bis auf nen CPU Luftkühler eh keinen Sinn.
> 
> ...



Wie merkt man das ob die Lüfter push oder pull sind ?


----------



## thoast3 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

Push = sie ziehen kalte Luft von vor dem Kühler an und pressen sie durch die Lamellen

Pull = sie ziehen die Luft, die durch die Lamellen fließt, an und blasen sie hinter dem Kühler weg

Hoffe, das war verständlich ^^


----------



## mistermeister (16. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Lüfter sind die Besten?*

So isses allerdings wollte ich schreiben "Ich habe 9 eLoop 120mm 3 pin auf meinem Mo-RA 360 auf ca 400 rpm laufen,  diese sind absolut *unhörbar* allerdings nur wenn Pull seitig montiert, bei  Push sieht es wiederum anders aus."     Also nicht "hörbar" sondern "unhörbar". Hab den beitrag schonk editiert...


----------

